# habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen



## wertvoll001 (9. Sep. 2010)

Angler fischte gigantischen Koi-Karpfen aus einem See

Der Franzose Raphael Biagini hat im Süden Frankreichs einen riesigen Koi-Karpfen aus einem See gefischt. Der Fisch wog 14 Kilogramm, ungefähr soviel wie ein dreijähriges Kind. Er brauchte zehn Minuten, um den Fisch einzuholen. Seine Mitangler sagten, dass sie sechs Jahre lang versuchten, den legendären "riesigen __ Goldfisch" zu angeln. Es ist der größte seiner Art, der jemals gefangen wurde. Der 30-Jährige aus Montpellier ließ sich mit dem riesen Koi-Karpfen fotografieren, danach durfte der Fisch wieder in die Freiheit zurück.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Vermutlich ein Fake das sich ruck zuck im Internet verbreitet. 
Gibts noch andere Fotos ? oder ein kleines Handy Video ? 
Für mich ist das Kategorie moderne Märchen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Nur mal zur Info,
in Japan werden Koi gezielt in Gewässern für Angler (ich bin übrigens auch einer) ausgesetzt. Letztendlich sind Koi nur Bunte, gendefekte Karpfen.
Ist halt so, auch wenn das viele nicht glauben wollen. Ob sie schmecken weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MadDog (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Ich habe dazu noch den passenden Link gefunden. Sieht aber ein wenig unecht aus.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...l-Biagini-catches-massive-30lbs-goldfish.html


Gruß Frank


----------



## Joachim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Nabend,

ist viel Optik.  Der Fotograf steht sehr dicht vorm Fisch - das "vergrößert" den dann optisch. Schaut mal auf die größe der Finger...


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Klar Uwe, das ist bekannt. 
Karpfen schmecken eher etwas modrig find ich, ich kenn jedenfalls nen Haufen Fische die sind leckerer. 
Da Du Angler bist wirst Du mir aber sicher zustimmen, das wenn Du so ein außergewöhnliches Exemplar fangen würdest, es sicher mehr als ein Foto gäbe. 
Das macht mich stutzig. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Frank, ich sag Fake, denn 14 kilo hält so ein Spargeltarzan nicht einfach so mit leicht ausgestreckten Armen vor sich. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Schließ mich Wuzzel an, vor allem, wenn der noch lebt, hält der sicher ned still und dann wird er gleich 2x so schwer.... Nie und nimmer echt!!!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Ich halte das für die Wahrheit - schaut mal in eine Fischerzeitschrift:
Da findet ihr sehr oft solche Fotos, nur sind dort die Kapfen grau.
Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, ist ein Koi eben ein Karpfen
und die Tatsache, dass uns ein ausgewachsener Koi erschreckt, 
zeigt traurigerweise, wie schlecht die in der Regel gehalten werden,
sodass man de facto nur Kümmerformen zu Gesicht bekommt.

Interessant wäre sicher Koi serbisch: Mit Paprika!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Hat mal jemand das Bild für mich ? Ist ja entfernt worden und bei Tante Google finde ich nichts 

@Peter: Du hast mal überhaupt keine Ahnung von Koi, darum............ bitte Ruhe 

Meine Koi wachsen ganz Prima, aber nicht alle. Warum ? 

Manche Menschen werden auch nur 1,60 Meter groß. Auch schlechte Haltung ? Na, die armen Asiaten.


----------



## Joachim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...l-Biagini-catches-massive-30lbs-goldfish.html


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Ah ja,
einen Benigoi in der Größe und Form kann es nicht geben.

Also......... Fake


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Ich weiss nicht, auf welchen Namen der hört (ist auch egal, denn er wurde ohnehin gefangen)
aber schaut mal da:
So ein Karpfen büsst einfach ordendlich an Eleganz ein,
wenn man ihn aus dem Wasser zieht!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Die Angler an den Pranger zu stellen gehört nicht hier her.

Mal abgesehen davon das fast alle Karpfen in der Größe (die kann man eh nicht mehr essen, Stichwort: Catch and Release) wieder zurück setzt. Das ist einfach gesagt Respekt vor dem Geschöpf.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Peter, ist es nun also durchaus kein Unterschied ob ich die größe eines Dackels mit der Größe einer Dogge vergleiche ? Sind ja beides Hunde ! 

 wuzzel

:edit ob wohl in der bei den links der Rekordkarpfen auch Fakes dabei sind ? Bereits das vierte Bild ist doch schon Fake bei Deinem link zur google Bildersuche.


----------



## zAiMoN (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

warum soll das ein Fake sein? 

eine __ Goldorfe sind doch auch nur ein __ Aland... 

hab in jungen Jahren beim Karpfenangeln mit Vadda und Kollegen zur Tageszeit am Rand wo die Bäume ins Wasser gewachsen sind und die Fische standen vom Boot ausgesehen zwischen den ganzen Schuppen und Spiegelkarpfen auch ein schwarz weißen , heute würd ich sagen ein Shiro Utsuri / Utsurimono gesehen , 
man wie ich da geguckt habe D den hätte ich am liebsten mitgenommen 
und der war ohne das ich Lügen müsste sehr nah an einem meter Länge dran  war ein geiles Erlebnis...

das die dicken Karpfen nicht mehr schön aussehen z.B. wie der orangene ist eigentlich klar


----------



## buddler (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

karpfen ißt man nicht.karpfen sind freunde.
ist doch nix außergewöhnliches.koi werden öfter gefangen als man glaubt. nur werden die meisten angler dies nicht publik machen.da wär am nächsten tag die hölle los.rekordkarpfen werden im stillen gefangen,fotografiert und wieder zurück gesetzt.
15 kilo kann man schon mal für ein paar sekunden so vor die kamera halten.
habs sogar mit nem 20 kilo brummer geschafft.allerdings ist das schon 15 jahre her.wo sind die dicken eigendlich geblieben?
angler sind schon ein komisches volk.und ich steck mitten drin seit 25 jahren.
in dem sinne.
petri


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Die Angler an den Pranger zu stellen gehört nicht hier her.


Hab ich nie gemacht: 
Das ist nur als Beispiel für Fotos gedacht, die Karpfen in solchen Posen zeigen
und die schauen da einfach anders aus als im Wasser!

Mal abgesehen davon halte ich "Catch and Release" 
für einen mehr als seltsamen Ausdruck von "Respekt vor dem Geschöpf", nicht?
(Hoffentlich hat vor mir nie jemand solchen Respekt!)

@Wuzzel: 
Mag ja sein, dass es Koi-Rassen gibt, die NICHT 1 m groß werden,
aber viele würden das unter Koi-würdigen Bedingungen,
nur sind halt mud-ponds, wo die aufgezogen werden, nicht das, 
was der durchschnittliche Koibesitzer gern in seinem Garten hätte.

Wikipedia spricht dazu:
_Oftmals erreichen Koi jedoch wegen schlechter Teichbedingungen keine 10 Jahre. ...
Die maximale Lebenserwartung liegt bei über 200 Jahren. 
Bei nahrhaftem Futter werden sie, je nach Variante, über einen Meter groß. 
Dies betrifft hauptsächlich die einfarbigen Koi wie z.B. den Chagoi, Karashigoi und eben die „Ogons“._
Schaut mir ganz nach so einem einfarbigen Koi aus, nicht?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



buddler schrieb:


> ... allerdings ist das schon 15 jahre her.wo sind die dicken eigendlich geblieben?


Offenbar nehmen´s manche mit dem "Catch and Release" nicht so genau!


----------



## zAiMoN (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



> Mal abgesehen davon halte ich "Catch and Release"
> für einen mehr als seltsamen Ausdruck von "Respekt vor dem Geschöpf", nicht?
> (Hoffentlich hat vor mir nie jemand solchen Respekt!)



hast du das als Übersetzung verstanden?

glaube das meinte Uwe anders, 
also übersetzt ist damit auch auf jeden fall was anderes gemeint..
oder hab ich das alles falsch verstanden?


----------



## shanana (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

die größe und das gewicht kann schon hinkommen, zumindest bei einem normalen karpfen.
ich betreibe auch das catch&release angeln auf karpfen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Wie hast denn DU das verstanden?
Ich seh´s als das!


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

 ich bleib dabei: Anglerlatein 
mag schon sein, dass ein paar barenstarke Uga-Ugas sich hier befinden, aber nie und nimmer glaub ich, dass ein 14kilo schwerer LEBENDIGER Fisch so ruhig hält, dass der Typ ihn so halten kann  entweder tot oder fake. Und wenn tot, dann nix catch and release, oder darf man diese Phrase nicht wortwörtlich nehmen? Ich hätt schon gedacht, dass das heißt, dass man den Fisch lebend fängt und ihn lebend wieder ins Wasser zurück lässt.
.......So, das hab ich jetzt geschrieben, bevor ich Peters Link gelesen hab. Ist ja interessant....
bestätigt meine Meinung über diesen "Sport" 

@wuzzel: das vierte Bild ...... *lol* isja grauslich


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Ich glaubs Ihm, ist ja nicht der erste große Karpfen 
den er gefangen hat, warum sollte er lügen:

http://www.colinmaire.net/mises-en-avant/interview-raphael-biagini/

Als Representant für Atom-X Fischköder wäre es der Firma bestimmt
nicht nützlich der fischenden Kundschaft Fake-Fische vorzuführen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Die anderen (grünbraunen) Fische, die wie ganz normale Karpfen, nur völlig verfettet, aussehen, schauen auch nicht so unnatürlich aus, vor allem, wie er sie hält. Ich finde nur, der __ Goldfisch schaut seltsam aus. Die anderen hält er ganz anders, meist an die Brust gedrückt, aber der goldene....
andererseits könnts sein, dass die sich nicht mehr wehren können, weil sie dermaßen verfettet sind :?


----------



## Eugen (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

@ Dany



danyvet schrieb:


> das vierte Bild ...... *lol* isja grauslich


http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/4696/leckerfischangeln877779.jpg
Ich sag nur "Catch and release"


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

@ Eugen, ja genau, das meinte ich


----------



## tipit (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Hallo Leute, das Bildsieht  gut aus,

aber kein Fisch würde so brav ruhig halten, wenn er hochgehoben wird.
Er würde seinem Angler schon ein bischen Arbeit machen.:cigar

Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Schwatze (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Hallo,

das ist ein guter Aprilscherz,
halt nur zur falschen Zeit.


Gruß Lutz


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



Eugen schrieb:


> @ Dany
> 
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/4696/leckerfischangeln877779.jpg
> Ich sag nur "Catch and release"



Hi,

das Bild ist aus der falschen Abteilung - das ist ja gar kein Karpfen - das gehört doch in die Rubrik "Rettet die Wale"....


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



tipit schrieb:


> aber kein Fisch würde so brav ruhig halten, wenn er hochgehoben wird.
> Er würde seinem Angler schon ein bischen Arbeit machen.



ganz meine Worte...
aber 2 Einschränkungen: 1. die Fische sind zahm, 2. sie sind soooo fett, dass sie sich außerhalb vom Wasser nimmer bewegen können!! Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das so wie bei gestrandeten Walen ist, dass der sooo Probleme mit der Luft hat, dass ihm einfach die Kraft fehlt, sich zu bewegen, und wenn er es doch tut, dann erstickt er erst recht

@Christine: auch ned schlecht, dein Kommentar


----------



## Eugen (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Bild ist aus der falschen Abteilung - das ist ja gar kein Karpfen - das gehört doch in die Rubrik "Rettet die Wale"....



Wo du recht hast,...
Es fehlen ja eindeutig die Barteln.


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Ich hab mir das Bild vergrößert, der Koi liegt unten auf
dem Knie auf, er hält Ihn also nicht nur mit den Armen.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Die Dame auf dem Bild sieht gar nicht so aus  . Ich glaube der Fotograf war nur zu nahe dran
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## buddler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

kein karpfen wackelt nach dem drill mehr.die verausgaben sich dermaßen,dass man sie nach drill erst im wasser halten muß,sonst würden sie auf den grund trudeln.
den kannste getrost unterm arm,vor die brust,aufs knie legen----------der zappelt nicht ein bißchen mehr.bis der wieder von allein im wasser schwimmt vergeht schon ne ganze weile.
egal,jedem seine meinung.
wie sagt man so schön......Jede Jeck eß anders — dat säät mer su in kölle


----------



## elkop (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

ich versteh ja gar nix von fischen, und speziell schon gar net von kois. aber ich find, dass der dicke da auf dem fake oder  nicht-fake undheimlich deppat dreinschaut


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



buddler schrieb:


> kein karpfen wackelt nach dem drill mehr.die verausgaben sich dermaßen,dass man sie nach drill erst im wasser halten muß,sonst würden sie auf den grund trudeln.
> den kannste getrost unterm arm,vor die brust,aufs knie legen----------der zappelt nicht ein bißchen mehr.bis der wieder von allein im wasser schwimmt vergeht schon ne ganze weile.



genau so ist das , aber das kann man ja nur wissen wenn man öfter Karpfenangeln war..

UND nach dem catch das release,
heisst ja nicht das der Karpfen einfach wieder ins Wasser geschmissen wird ob er am Ende der Kräfte ist oder nicht, 
Der Karpfen wird aufgerichtet im Wasser noch so lange (locker) festgehalten bis er wieder von Alleine los schwimmt, sonst würde er wohl verenden...
- so kenn ich das auf jeden Fall..

also keine Befürchtungen das Angler nicht wissen was sie tun, Tierschutz hin oder her .. Karpfenangeln ist was anderes als normales (anderes) Angeln..


----------



## Vechtaraner (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Hallo
Ich schätze dass das Bild kein Fake ist.Es ist hinlänglich bekannt das Karpfen enorme Ausmaße erreichen können,warum nicht auch ein"Goldkarpfen"

Es gibt sicherlich einige Fakes im www  aber vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere User hier ja auch die beiden Bücher Monsterfishkeepers1-2?
Die sind ganz sicher nicht gefakt,und wer schon einmal einen Arapaima gigas von gut 3m länge oder einen Hydrocynus golliath sowie einen waschechten Gar gesehen hat wird auch nicht mehr an Fake denken.

Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, was man mit "Drill" meint. Klingt ja nicht sehr fein für das Tier


----------



## buddler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

drill ist der kampf des fisches an der angelschnur.wenn der fisch an der schnur zerrt,muss er gegen den gegen den druck der schnur und der rute kämpfen.
das ist es.


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

und das ist dann so heftig, dass der Fisch verenden würde, wenn man ihn einfach so ins Wasser zurücklässt und nicht ein bisschen auf seinen Armen ausruhen lässt...? 
Tut mir leid, aber ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie man sowas als Hobby betreiben kann. Das ist alles sehr traurig


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



Eugen schrieb:


> @ Dany
> 
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/4696/leckerfischangeln877779.jpg
> Ich sag nur "Catch and release"


Schnell, schnell: Release! Ins Wasser damit!


----------



## buddler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

aber ganz schnell.
ich denk mal nicht dass der nicht verenden würde,wenn man ihn loslassen würde.beim hochseeangeln werden die tiere auch nach dem fang wieder über bord gelassen und trudeln dann richtung grund.
die sind nur erschöpft.was ist denn da sooooooo traurig dran.die leben doch und erfreuen sich nach ein paar minuten bester gesundheit.ein kleines piercing im maul.das wars.
mmhhhhhh


----------



## Garfield (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Hallo Dany,



> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie man sowas als Hobby betreiben kann. Das ist alles sehr traurig


Unser örtlicher Angelverein betreibt hier ein "Karpodrom", wo's drum geht, Karpfen zu fangen und dann wieder reinzusetzen, damit ihn der nächste rausfangen kann. 
Das wird nicht als Hobby bezeichnet, sondern als "Sport".


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

ich amüsiere mich gerade über die 2-gleisige Unterhaltung hier
die einen wolle hier mal


> Schnell, schnell: Release! Ins Wasser damit!





> das Bild ist aus der falschen Abteilung - das ist ja gar kein Karpfen - das gehört doch in die Rubrik "Rettet die Wale"


.und überlegen an der Rettung für Wale rum, 



die Andern sind mittlerweile von Karpfen zu Hochseefischen gekommen

um was es nun geht, das wechselt von Beitrag zu Beitrag recht munter und lustig


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*



buddler schrieb:


> aber ganz schnell.
> ich denk mal nicht dass der nicht verenden würde,wenn man ihn loslassen würde.beim hochseeangeln werden die tiere auch nach dem fang wieder über bord gelassen und trudeln dann richtung grund.
> die sind nur erschöpft.was ist denn da sooooooo traurig dran.die leben doch und erfreuen sich nach ein paar minuten bester gesundheit.ein kleines piercing im maul.das wars.
> mmhhhhhh



ich glaub danyvet ist tierliebende Tierärztin und war nicht mit ihrem Vater oder so in jungen Jahren Angeln das ist der Grund warum es für sie unverständlich ist so etwas als Hobby zu betreiben.. (dany)vet hört sich für mich nach Veterinär an 

also alles kla


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Simon, du hast richtig kombiniert.
Aber mein Vater ist eher der Denker, der beschäftigt sich nicht mit solchen Dingen wie uga-uga-ich-bin-ein-mann-und-fang-einen-soooooo-großen-fisch 

Meine Tierliebe hält sich aber in Grenzen, ich mag keine __ Spinnen, __ Wespen usw. aber ich würde sie nie zum "Sport" aua) quälen. Aber ich weiß schon, sind ja nur Fische, die fühlen keinen Schmerz und Streß is auch nur was, was Menschen haben können, Tiere sind dazu da, um den Menschen zu ernähren/gefallen/... 

Die Krone der Schöpfung 

Sorry, aber ich kanns echt nicht nachvollziehen. Wie gesagt, zum Essen, ok, aber Sport????? Das ist krank in meinen Augen 

Meine persönliche Meinung, die ich hier hoffentlich sagen darf, niemandem aufzwingen will, aber mir auch nicht nehmen lass


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen*

Sicher darfst du deine Meinung sagen. Aber da ich mir vorstellen kann wie das weitergeht mach ich besser mal

Closed


Hat ja mit dem Thema eh nix mehr zu tun. Und wenn ihr euch über eure persönlichen Meinungen austauschen müsst, bitte per PN


----------

